# Office Fehlermeld:Erweiterung  XCLOExt.dll nicht installiert (office 2003)



## HPB (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mein System neu installiert  und meine alten Office einstellungen wieder in das neue System übernommen. (Vor der reinstallation hatte ich winXP Pro, jetzt wind XP Home Edition, Office wie zuvor auch office 2003, einziges verwendetes Plugin für's office: SpamBayes).

Ich habe die alten PST-Dateien übernommen, das alte Adressbuch eingebunden und spamBayes installiert). Seit dem ersten Aufruf erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung:

Die Erweiterung "c:\windows\System32\XCLOExt.dll" konnte nicht installiert oder geladen werden.Das Problem kann u.U. durch das Benutzen von "Erkennen und Reparieren" in der Hilfe behoben werden. 

Ein Officeupdate hat nichts gebracht (vorher hatte ich auch eine einigermaßen aktuelle Version).

Wofür ist die Datei XCLOExt.dll. Wie bekomme ich den Fehler weg?
Blauäugig wollte ich der Empfehlung "Erkennen und Reparieren" nicht folgen.

Konnte bislang im www nicht fündig werden. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke,
PETER


----------



## Georg Melher (12. Mai 2004)

Hi Peter,

ich denke das hat nichts mit dem Office Update, sondern mit einer Komponente von Office 2003 zu tun.
Hast Du ausnahmslos alles installiert oder eine benutzerdefinierte Installation durchgeführt ? Sieht eigentlich danach aus, als würde eine Funktion fehlen, die eben diese Datei benötigt.


----------



## HPB (12. Mai 2004)

*installation benutzerdefiniert durchgeführt*

Die Installation habe ich benutzerdefiniert durchgeführt. Das Setup wurde auch erfolgreich beendet.


----------

